

Originality is dead... - DustinMooney

In the world that most of us (who visit this site) live in, originality is dying. Why? Who knows, but there are so many remakes of sites that it is ridiculous.<p>So my question... where do you feel the internet is going? What do you think will be the next technology on the web? And what interesting ideas have you had...?<p>Disclaimer: All ideas submited are now public and this forum cannot be used to prove that you originally had an idea!
======
noodle
the rate and quality of originality is the same. the rate of unoriginality and
idea-grabbers is just much higher now due to the internet, technology, and
spread of information. turn-key software and internet businesses are just very
easy and cheap things to start.

i can't say for sure where the internet is going, as the internet is fickle,
or what the next big tech will be. at least in america, we're heading into or
already in an economic downturn, so innovation will be slow in coming until
we're out of that. 2008 will probably be flat.

i've only really had one really good idea lately and it has to do with
reinventing the wheel for a niche old, monolithic industry. that would be the
startup i'm working on now. its not any revelation for the masses, but having
one monetarily successful startup will allow freedom for me to innovate in
other areas without having to worry about paying bills.

~~~
DustinMooney
The internet has provided for some major idea-grabbers, and I do recognize
that there are times when that provides for a great product.

I don't know that I agree that 2008 will be flat, because of the new semantic
web movement, by companies like Spock.

I would be interested to hear more about your startup... Feel free to email me
at dustin@dustinmooney.com.

------
delano
Is it possible to be original and not use the Internet?

